# So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content)



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

I ordered my Mason-Tech kit today for my 85' Jetta Coupe!

The kit I ordered includes:
2 - Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable front struts
2 - Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
2 - Mason-Tech 9-Way Adjustable Rear Air-Over Shocks
1 - Satin black 5-gallon air tank 
1 - Parker water/oil separator
1 - Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
f/b/ss/pankake switch
8 - 3/8" valves
2 - Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges 
and all the fittings and hardware to install it.
I can't wait to recieve it, scott is very on top of it and man he's fast at his e-mail replies








The car it will be going on is pictured below. Stay tuned for a complete build when I recieve it, hopefully this will enspire other to go with bags on MK2's.

































YAY!










_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 8:30 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW, super clean


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_kraft3* »_WOW, super clean

x2


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Oh man, I was IN LOVE with your car at Waterwagens this year. Super stoked to see the progress on this!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I ordered my set up from Scott last week!!!
Car is hella clean!!!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

i can't wait to see it installed. 
nice coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.)*

cant wait to see it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

Nice!
One thing I noticed, why 8 valves but only 2 switches?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Nice!
One thing I noticed, why 8 valves but only 2 switches?

I think it's so the air doesn't transfer from side to side when you are in a corner. each bag has it's own up and down. another reason being that it is upgradable so in the future if I want to go with a digital system or something. 
Any one else have any answers to this question?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
I think it's so the air doesn't transfer from side to side when you are in a corner. each bag has it's own up and down. another reason being that it is upgradable so in the future if I want to go with a digital system or something. 
Any one else have any answers to this question?

Oh ya I understand that.
But it would be a lot easier to do 4 valves, 2 for the front, and 2 for the back.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

I wish you didn't have those deceiving fender flares so we'll know how low it really gets.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_I wish you didn't have those deceiving fender flares so we'll know how low it really gets.









Your right, it does make it look quite a bit lower. The good thing about the G60/16V fender flares though is that I can cut out my metal fenders underneath the flares and with the fender flares on you can't tell it's all chopped up underneath. It helps to fit the 16X9's in the rear and hopefull tuck the wheels with the fender flares. we'll see though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

Are your fenders already hacked up?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (paul wall)*

Yup







,


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Oh ya I understand that.
But it would be a lot easier to do 4 valves, 2 for the front, and 2 for the back.

You mean one fill valve and one dump valve for both fronts? Then you would get exactly what was described above - air would just transfer from left to right in a corner and you would get zero roll resistance. You could do it with 4 valves total, but you would also need a bunch of check valves, which would end up costing almost as much as just buying 8 valves. 
With 8 valves and 2 switches, you get front/rear control only without the poor handling. Hooking up a full F/B/S/S switch box then only becomes a wiring issue, all the hardware would already be in place.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

looks clean. but is that the "lowest" position??


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Nothing is installed yet, those are pics of the car as it sits right now...


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

I'm gonna watch this spot.... that's some nut-poppin stretch you've got goin out back..


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_I'm gonna watch this spot.... that's some nut-poppin stretch you've got goin out back..









Tell me about it 195/40/16 toyo T1R's on 16X9 Borbet type A's







I'll take some pics of the stretch too when I post the build up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_i can't wait to see it installed. 
nice coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ditto..please take a ton of pics while you install this


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Afazz)*

if i was you , i would buy few more switches, or a complete switch box and do FBSS right away. i mean you got 8 valves already why not go all the way.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

damn man ur car is dope? about the switches thing kinda confused too why have only 4 switches...tho i wouldnt recommend all 10..as i have just more tempting to hit side to side...which isn't exactly the best thing for our cars


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_if i was you , i would buy few more switches, or a complete switch box and do FBSS right away. i mean you got 8 valves already why not go all the way.


I'm just going to start out with F/B because of the cost, I've already spent over $2600 on the kit. I will definetly go with F/B/SS in the future......possibly go with a Dakota digital. 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif I hate waiting for packages in the mail







!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
I'm just going to start out with F/B because of the cost, I've already spent over $2600 on the kit. I will definetly go with F/B/SS in the future......possibly go with a Dakota digital. 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif I hate waiting for packages in the mail







!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I hear you man. I ordered mine last week and it was a bit tough to look at the total. I got the same setup but went with a stainless tank and 5 switch. I know I will at least be upgrading to a Dakota gauge setup later this year when I recover from this initial buy. 
Can't wait to see pics of your car on air, but I wanna see mine on air even more. haha http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (autocross16vrocco)*

This is gonna look sick, can't wait to see it come together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (JB_1152)*

Supposed to recieve the bags this Friday 3/28!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

Gonna look sexy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Packages 1 and 2 of 4 came today. package 3 should come on Monday and package 4 on Tuesday. Stay posted for pictures!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Mike.)*

everytime I go to work on the car I forget to take pictures








I have got all the valves wired and mounted, the tank mounted and all the fittings in, the compressor mounted and wired. Just waiting on the bags to show up. 
I promice I'll take pictures next time


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

ur on the home stretch now....


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

I took a few pictures of the stuff I have done so far. I'm not very good at this whole taking pictures as I am working things so bear with me....I am still working on the install so there are more to come!
Pic of the rear tire stretch








The rear strut








front strut fully assembled








front strut in...








A few shots of the tank, compressor and valving..just have to run the lines to all 4 corners and plug in to the valves!
































Pic of were the gauges will go (not mounted yet still a work in progress)








That's it for now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Get my IM Scott?


_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 2:20 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*









lets see pics of the coupe sittin' on the floor!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

More pics coming tonight, hopefully. I'm done.....we'll almost.







This thing goes low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

if possible can you do a pic with no tires on and a jack under the front/rear hubs. i want to see if it will go low enough to lay unibody.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Hurry!
I want to see shots of this in action...


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

its hella* low*


----------



## MagnaflowAudi2.8 (Aug 19, 2007)

show pics of it sitting on its face haha

nice car bro


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (MagnaflowAudi2.8)*

I think someone needs a photoshoot


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think someone needs a photoshoot









For sure, know of anyone good around my area? Here is a really sh!tty picture my brother took with his camera phone at like 1:00 in the morning when we pushed it out of the garage and test drove it for the first time. I'll take some pictures when the wether get's nice again. It's raining cats and dogs around this area lately. I still have to figure out the front strut/bag problem I am having, install a l/f lower ball joint and align it at my work. I need 2 compressors!!

















_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 4:21 AM 4-5-2008_


_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 4:22 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

oh damn that beast!!!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

^HOLY SH*T!








throw up some side profile pics if you can...how far off the ground is the front subframe?


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

wow!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
For sure, know of anyone good around my area? 

your joking right? 

ohh and the car looks good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
your joking right? 

ohh and the car looks good.


Ha ha I will talk to someone in your area or come take them myself.








I have a nice point and shoot


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

VERY NICE! I'm diggin the tank/valve config!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

turned out pretty damn good. everything looks great: the setup, the components, etc.

just need some side profile shots as stated above. nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you just upped mason-tech's sales by at least 100% for this year with that shot.








Is that without notching the frame rail?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

The thing that intrigue's me the most about that pic is that he still has room to go lower if he wanted cause it looks like he still has one of the "height rings" installed under the bag perch which looks like it's atleast an inch thick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Mike.)*

Sweet! More pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

so why isn't it on the ground yet?


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

jace!!!
ill sned the pics to your email that i took wit our camera
ill send em to you tonight,but they are still bad


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_The thing that intrigue's me the most about that pic is that he still has room to go lower if he wanted cause it looks like he still has one of the "height rings" installed under the bag perch which looks like it's atleast an inch thick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I had to use the spacer for tire clearance. I guess I could take it out and go a little lower if I added a 5mm wheel spacer







. The only thing I have left to do is an alignment now! I am excited to drive it. I have been so busy at work lately that I haven't had any extra time to take pictures. I'll definetly take some pictures this weekend and post em up!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

So finally...I decided to take some pictures of the finished product! Enjoy!








These first ones are of it all the way down. 








































































Almost all the way up pictures








































Da Switchz








The gauges








I took out the spacer in the front and added a 5mm wheel spacer so it can sit lower. This is a picture of the spacer that I removed. 








Picture of front strut with spacer out and 5mm spacer...tons of clearance!








Picture of the front subframe









That's it for now, I need some professional pics!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Done 
Now I need to find Ruston


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*

sick drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i dig your tank valves setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_sick drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i dig your tank valves setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, I like the way it turned out!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

srsly that f ucking ownz! one of the very few mk2's i have ever seen truly hammered on air!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.)*

Nice work! I love it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nicely slammed and a very clean car. You're driving height is pretty low too which is nice


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nicely slammed and a very clean car. You're driving height is pretty low too which is nice

Yea I was expecting it to go a little heigher but don't really need it to, It sits at its heighest position a little heigher than my old springs did.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

looks so clean.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Next time I'm down in Tacoma, I'm gonna have to go stalk the streets of Ruston and find your car so I can check it out!


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

dope


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks awesome


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Next time I'm down in Tacoma, I'm gonna have to go stalk the streets of Ruston and find your car so I can check it out!

I am going to try to go to more of the local GTG's now







.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work! I love it









x2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

looks killer dude


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: So I Did It.....(Mason-Tech MK2 coupe content) (2lowcoupedoor)*









looks perfect at this height!


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

195 toyos?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (paul wall)*

i like how your car sits on the ground, it look purty


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_195 toyos?

yep 1954016


----------

